# Punktuelle Aufrüstung sinnvoll?



## ImperialTW (10. September 2013)

*Punktuelle Aufrüstung sinnvoll?*

Hallo zusammen,
also mein aktuelles System sieht so aus:

- IntelCore2Duo E8500 @ 2x 3,16 GHz
- HIS HD 6850 Fan GDDR5 1024MB
- 4 Gb DDR2 RAM
- ASUS P5Q Pro 775 chipset Mainboard
- beQuiet 600W Netzteil

Nun ich bin nicht der größte Zocker, hab in letzter Zeit eigentlich nur Fifa13 gespielt,
das ging auch ganz flüssig.
Hab mir jetzt Rome2 Total War gekauft...... naja kurz gesagt: unspielbar!!! Auf Minimum!!!!
Fand ich schon krass...... naja jetzt frag ich mich ob es Sinn macht "nur" nen euen Prozessor
samt Mainboard und Ram zuzulegen, oder ob auch noch ne neue Grafikkarte her muss........
Nur den Prozessor auszutauschen mach ja keinen Sinn, oder?? So 'n alten 4-Kerner..... à la IntelCore Q9550.....??
Denn auf Sockel 775 können ja nur ältere Teile drau..... macht absolut keinen Sinn, oder?

THX


----------



## Spassbremse (10. September 2013)

Ich würde jetzt wegen Rome 2 nichts überstürzen, da liegt momentan technisch noch einiges im Argen - selbst Leute mit ausgewiesenen Highend-Systemen haben arge Performanceprobleme.

Im Klartext heißt das, Du könntest für Rome 2 eine Menge Geld in neue Hardware investieren, ohne daraus einen echten Nutzen zu ziehen.
Ich würde einfach ein paar Wochen/Monate ins Land ziehen lassen, mal schauen, ob CA bis dahin das Spiel ordentlich gepatcht hat.


----------



## svd (10. September 2013)

Ah, ein Opfer, dass mir meinen alten Q9550 abnehmen könnte! 

Ja, der Sockel 775 ist leider tot. Der Q9550 (stock) spielt zwar noch brav alles ab, kann aber nur noch bei mehrkernoptimierter Software an modernen Zweikernern vorbeiziehen, und lässt schnellere Grafikkarten nicht ihr Potential entfalten.

Für die günstigste i5 CPU/Mobo/RAM Kombi werden da schon 250€ fällig, die sinnvollen AMD Varianten fangen auch bei 220€ an.


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2013)

ein gebrauchter Q9000er macht je nach Preis sinn. Aber: dein Board ist noch sehr begehrt, das bringt um die 50-60€. Die CPU 25-30€. Das RAM (DDR2 ist teuer geworden) 30-40€. Das alles bei EINZELverkauf. Das sind dann schon Mal ca 120€

Eine CPU Core i5-3470 ca 170€
Ein Board Sockel 1155 ca 50€
RAM: 4GB ca 30€

Das sind dann also 250€. Für den neueren Sockel 1150 vlt 10-20€ mehr ( die Boards sind da etwas teurer als gleichgute für den Sockel 1155). Dich kostet die Aufrüstung dann also ca 250-120 = 130€, und das wäre dann DEUTLICH schneller als ein Q9500 oder so.

Bei ebay geht eine CPU wie ein Q9400 doer Q9500 für ca 80€ - ICH finde, dass die 50€ Differenz zu einem neuen Core i5 sich definitiv lohnen würden, grad bei einem Spiel wie Rome2, wo ja viel berechnet werden muss, was rein gar nichts mit der Grafik zu tun hat.


@Spassbremse: da gab es aber ja jetzt bereits einen Patch - ich würde eher sagen, dass ein alter Dualcore so oder so einfach nicht mehr reicht. Selbst wenn es auch mit dem aktuellen Patch noch nicht optimal ist und später mit einem weiteren Patch doch "nicht mehr ruckelt", wird man mit so einem E8500 keine Freude haben.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Spassbremse: da gab es aber ja jetzt bereits einen Patch - ich würde eher sagen, dass ein alter Dualcore so oder so einfach nicht mehr reicht. Selbst wenn es auch mit dem aktuellen Patch noch nicht optimal ist und später mit einem weiteren Patch doch "nicht mehr ruckelt", wird man mit so einem E8500 keine Freude haben.


 
Ich glaube, heute soll im Laufe des Tages sogar schon Nummer 2 erscheinen. 
Schon klar, sein System ist veraltet, aber wenn er extra wegen "Rome 2" aufrüsten will, sollte er imho einfach noch ein wenig warten, denn momentan "kotzen" selbst noch Besitzer einer Geforce Titan wegen der Ruckelorgie.


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich glaube, heute soll im Laufe des Tages sogar schon Nummer 2 erscheinen.
> Schon klar, sein System ist veraltet, aber wenn er extra wegen "Rome 2" aufrüsten will, sollte er imho einfach noch ein wenig warten, denn momentan "kotzen" selbst noch Besitzer einer Geforce Titan wegen der Ruckelorgie.


 
ja, aber doch bei weitem nicht alle. Es gibt Leute, die trotz Top-System Probleme haben, aber auch welche mit Mittelklasse ,die keine haben. Das war ja schon Mal bei nem Spiel vor 1-2 Jahren so - ich glaub es war sogar ein CallOfDuty ^^ D.h. es ist NICHT so, dass Rome2 auch auf Top-Hardware derzeit stets unspielbar ist, und das wird sicher nicht "Monate" dauern, er kann sich also sehr wohl jetzt schon Mal auf ne Aufrüstung vorbereiten


----------



## Spassbremse (10. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> D.h. es ist NICHT so, dass Rome2 auch auf Top-Hardware derzeit stets unspielbar ist, und das wird sicher nicht "Monate" dauern, er kann sich also sehr wohl jetzt schon Mal auf ne Aufrüstung vorbereiten



Ach, Du hast es genauso intensiv getestet wie ich? Prima, dann haben Deine Aussagen ja Hand und Fuß. 

Fakt ist, das Ding hat v.a. auf Top-Grafikkarten, oder genauer: mit Shader Model 5, d.h. DX 11, arge Probleme. Bei nahezu jedem. Man erfährt auch nicht konstant Ruckler, sondern ist ständig mit heftigen Performance-Drops konfrontiert, auch und v.a. auf der Strategiekarte - und die ist optisch nicht sonderlich "aufgebohrter" als die von "Shogun 2".

Nur zu Info.


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ach, Du hast es genauso intensiv getestet wie ich? Prima, dann haben Deine Aussagen ja Hand und Fuß.
> 
> Fakt ist, das Ding hat v.a. auf Top-Grafikkarten, oder genauer: mit Shader Model 5, d.h. DX 11, arge Probleme. Bei nahezu jedem. Man erfährt auch nicht konstant Ruckler, sondern ist ständig mit heftigen Performance-Drops konfrontiert, auch und v.a. auf der Strategiekarte - und die ist optisch nicht sonderlich "aufgebohrter" als die von "Shogun 2".
> 
> Nur zu Info.


 Das hättest Du vorher präzisieren sollen - für mich hörte es sich so an, als hätte jeder Probleme, egal mit welchem System und SOGAR mit Top-Systemen. Ich wusste nicht, dass in diesen speziellen Fällen mit besonderen Grafikkarten fast jeder Probleme hat - oder haben soll, denn ist das denn überhaupt so? Wirklich "fast jeder" ? Gab es Zwangs-Umfragen unter allen Spielern mit solchen Karten? Oder gab es irgendwo Tests mit mehreren PCs, und fast immer dann, wenn so eine Karte genutzt wurde, gab es Probleme?

Oder haben sich bereits die meisten Rome2-Käufer gemeldet, und von denen hat fast jeder diese Probleme? Oder basiert das nur auf den Erfahrungen _der_ Spieler, die Probleme haben? Wenn einer keine Probleme hat, wird der sich ja schließlich idR nicht melden, die allermeisten dieser Spieler werden nicht mal mitkriegen, dass in Foren&co rein zahlenmäßig viele Leute mit Problemen posten. Es ist ja bei weitem nicht jeder Spiele-Käufer auch aufmerksamer Spieleseiten/Foren-Leser. 

Dass bei so einem "Blockbuster" zahlenmäßig sehr viele Leute Probleme haben, selbst wenn es bezogen auf alle Spieler nur 10% Fehlerquote sein sollten, ist nur logisch  Laut dieser News Total War: Rome 2 - Das Strategiespiel startete erfolgreich - playm.de waren über 100.000 Rome2-Spieler bei Release per Steam zu verzeichnen. Wenn zB 90% der Spieler keine Probleme haben, dann sind es immer noch 10.000, die mit Problemen kämpfen anstatt mit Galliern, Vandalen und Teutoten. Und wenn davon wiederum nur 10% sich auch in Foren melden, sind das immer noch 1000 Fälle, was beim durchstöbern und Lesen dann nach "extrem viel" aussieht. Und wenn es ein größeres Problem ist und vlt sogar 70% der Spieler Probleme haben, sind es schon 7000 Fälle, die sich in Foren oder auch zB Amazon darüber beschweren

Nicht falsch verstehen: 10% Problemquote wären immer noch viel zu viel. Aber, ich hab halt definitiv schon viele Erfahrungsberichte/Tests gelesen, in denen NICHT über Performanceprobleme berichtet wird. Es ist also offenbar nicht so, dass Rome2 generell einen Performancefehler hat. Wenn gerade bestimmte Karten Probleme machen, spricht das sehr für einen Fehler, den man recht schnell beheben können wird und nicht erst in Monaten.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen: 10% Problemquote wären immer noch viel zu viel. Aber, ich hab halt definitiv schon viele Erfahrungsberichte/Tests gelesen, in denen NICHT über Performanceprobleme berichtet wird. Es ist also offenbar nicht so, dass Rome2 generell einen Performancefehler hat. Wenn gerade bestimmte Karten Probleme machen, spricht das sehr für einen Fehler, den man recht schnell beheben können wird und nicht erst in Monaten.



Wenn ich das Problem zweifelsfrei lokalisieren könnte, hätte ich mich schon längst mit CA in Verbindung gesetzt. Das Problem tritt sowohl bei NVidia, als auch bei AMD auf, und betrifft v.a. Grafikchips jüngeren Datums (daher eventuell die Verbindung zu DX11).

Der neue Catalyst-Betatreiber vom letzten Freitag hat allerdings bereits eine spürbare Besserung gebracht, die Framerate droppt nicht mehr so stark, wie das vorher der Fall war.

In den Genuss der eigentlichen Updates werd' ich vermutlich nicht kommen, da ich bislang nur die Review-Version besitze - und die wird anscheinend nicht weiter supportet, insofern kann ich keine Aussage darüber treffen, inwieweit der Patch schon eine Besserung gebracht hat.


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2013)

Gibt es denn einen DX9-Modus? Bei Shogun2 hatte man ja die Wahl.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Gibt es denn einen DX9-Modus? Bei Shogun2 hatte man ja die Wahl.



Den gibt's, denke ich. Es stehen Shader Model 3, was DX 9 entsprechen dürfte, SM 4, 4.1, und eben 5 zur Auswahl. Allerdings bringt das, zumindest mir als HD 7870 Besitzer wenig - ich hab' dann zwar in der Spitze um die 85 fps, aber trotzdem ständig Einbrüche auf 5-10 Frames, da sieht's auf "Extrem", wo ich vlt max. 30 bekomme, fast weniger schlimm aus, wenn die Framerate einbricht. 

Zum Vergleich:

Shogun 2 läuft auf meiner Radeon mit 40-50 fps durchgängig, und das bei 8fach AA und allen Settings auf "Ultra". Und sieht nebenher kaum schlechter aus als Rome 2.

Nö, da gibt's wirklich ein arges Engine/Treiberproblem im Moment, war bei Empire auch so. Das lief nach einigen Patches dann plötzlich auch flüssig, obwohl ich die Grafikkarte nicht gewechselt habe.


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nö, da gibt's wirklich ein arges Engine/Treiberproblem im Moment, war bei Empire auch so. Das lief nach einigen Patches dann plötzlich auch flüssig, obwohl ich die Grafikkarte nicht gewechselt habe.


 Das ist ja das, was ich meine. Es ist "nur" ein Softwareproblem, was man ja daran erkennt, dass es auch Spieler ohne Performanceprobleme gibt    und ich glaube nicht, dass es so lange dauern wird, dass ImperialTW bis dahin warten "muss"


----------



## ImperialTW (10. September 2013)

@ svd: haha, wer seine potenziellen Kunden als "Opfer" bezeichnet, der hat bei den Preisverhandlungen schon mal schlechte Karten )
ich biete jetzt mal stolze 5€ !!! 

@Snape und Herbboy: danke für die ausführlichen Kommantare.
Ich muss erst mal dazu sagen, dass ich eh schon seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken spiele, das System etwas aufzufrischen, da es ja doch etwas veraltet ist, und mittlerweile fast alle modernen Anwendungen inkl. Spiele 4 Rechenkerne unterstützen......
Und die schlechte Performance bei Rome2 gab mir jetzt den Anlass was zu "unternehmen"........

Naja, ich hatte auch schon den Verdacht, dass das Spiel selbst zumindest eine Teilschuld an der katastrophalen Framerate hat!
Bei Fifa13 war es am Anfang auch so, bis nach wenigen Tagen der erste Patch alle Probleme beseitigt hatte (mit den ATI GPU's).
Der erste Patch hat wenig gebracht...... ich versuchs jetzt mal mit dem neuen Katalyst beta Treiber....... und am Freitag soll ja der 2. Patch für Rome2 erscheinen, welcher angeblich die Performance bei "mehreren Hardwarekombinationen" verbessern soll.....mal sehen.
Gut also werd mal abwarten wie das Ganze mit Patch läuft...... denke aber dass ich sowieso bald aufrüsten werde.

Also dass ich auf diese Teile noch so viel Geld bekomme, hätte ich nie gedacht!! Dann würde es sich auf jeden Fall lohnen, die alten Komponenten zu verkaufen, und CPU+Mobo+Ram neu einzubauen. Meine Grafikkarte müsse noch ganz "ok" sein, oder??
Was haltet ihr von nem i7? Ist der Preisunterschied zum i5 gerechtfertigt?
Gibt es von AMD gute Alternativen? Was halter ihr von nem AMD FX 8-Kerner?? Lohnt sich das??


----------



## svd (10. September 2013)

Hehe, der Q9550 bleibt im Gehäuse, bis es echt nicht mehr geht. Niemand sollte noch einen kaufen.

Rein für Spiele lohnt ein i7 nicht. Ein i5 Prozessor, egal welcher Takt, egal ob freier Multiplikator, ist derzeit der optimale Spieleprozessor.

Es gibt zwar AMD Prozessoren zB (FX-6350 oder FX-8350, je nach Budget), die auch genug Bilder pro Sekunde und in der Praxis ein ähnliches Spielgefühl liefern, aber echte Alternativen sind sie nicht. 

Dazu ist die Performance des FX-6350 zu wenig konstant und der FX-8350 zu teuer. Zumal du bei AMD Prozessoren auch einen leiseren Lüfter dazurechnen musst.


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2013)

Mit nem core i5 fährst Du am besten: super Leistung für den Preis, der i7 ist vor allem in Spielen kaum besser, und die sehr starken AMDs kommen zwar teilweise mal an nen i5 ran, brauchen aber mehr Strom UND sind nicht billiger.

Bei den alten Teilen halt einzeln verkaufen, denn für Dein PAKET Board+CPU+RAM würdest du vermutlich weniger bekommen, da Du inzwischen nagelneu für ca 130-140€ schon was stärkeres bekommst (Sockel 1155 Board für 50€, Pentium G2120 für 60€, 4GB DDR3 für 30€ )


----------



## ImperialTW (11. September 2013)

Ja, ich denk das ist die beste Lösung.
Werd die alten Komponenten einzeln verkaufen, und mir ein Core i5  System zulegen.
Ich hab natürlich etwas gegoogelt und mich hier im Forum umgesehen, aber ehrlich gesagt, bin ich jetzt noch verwirrter als davor......
Es gibt dermaßen viele i5 Modelle, also ich versteh nicht was Intel damit erreichen will.......
Also zunächst mal: soll ich nen Haswell oder nen Ivy Bridge i5 kaufen? Was könnt ihr mir enpfehlen??
Mit integrierter Grafik oder ohne?? Welches Modell soll ich nehmen?? (auf jeden fall Quadcore sollte es sein)
Ich würde so um die 150 bis 200 € für die CPU ausgeben.
Und passt meine HD6850 auf die neuen 1155 Boards?

Danke euch


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2013)

Die "core i" gab es erstmals für die älteren Sockel 1156 und 1366, für die die core i-CPUs zwar besser, aber auch bei weitem viel zu teuer waren im Vergleich zu den damaligen anderen völlig ausreichenden CPUs. Damals hatte AMD dann die Nase vorn, weil Du für ca 150€ für damals recht starke Vierkerner bekommen hast. Die damaligen core i waren zwar teils noch besser, aber direkt viel teurer, auch für die Boards löhnte man mehr als bei AMD.

Dann kam der Sockel 1155 vor ca 2,5 Jahren mit "Sandy Bridge" und den core i der 2000er-Reihe, zb i5-2500 oder i7-2600. Vor etwas über nem Jahr gab es dann ein "Update" mit neuen CPUs für den Sockel 1155, das war dann IvyBridge - die CPUs haben dann 3000er-Namen, zB 3470 oder 3770. Die sind bei gleichem Takt vergleichbar mit Sandy Bridge, aber etwas stromsparender. 

Und nun gibt es halt den neuen Sockel 1150 mit Haswell. Die sind bei gleichem Takt etwas schneller bzw. bei 0,1 - 0,2 GHz weniger Takt ca gleischschnell wie die Ivy Bridge, brauchen aber etwas mehr Strom. Diese CPUs haben dann 4000er-Namen wie 4570 und 4670. Hier steht u.a. auch ein bisschen dazu, allerdings eher mit Bezug auf Einsteiger-Prozessoren http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...uro-Wer-siegt-im-Preis-Leistung-Test-1086897/


Moderne Grafikkarten passen auf ALLE diese Boards, Hauptsache die Karte hat PCIe als Schnittstelle (früher gab es AGP, da gibt es vereinzelt auch heute noch ein paar Karten). Es gibt zwar bei PCIe die Standards 1.0, 2.0 und 3.0, aber das ist untereinander kompatibel. Die neuere Version hat halt mehr Bandbreite zur Verfügung, was aber nicht unbedingt nötig ist - derzeit könntest Du ne PCie3.0-Karte auch auf nem 2.0-Board nutzen, da würdest Du keinen Unterschied merken. Und ne 2.0-Karte wie die 6870 auf ein Board mit 3.0 ist eh kein Problem. 


Ich würd derzeit eher Haswell nehmen, weil Du da halt länger noch "Nachschub" haben wirst, FALLS Du mal ne neue CPU brauchst. Also nen i5-4570 zB, oder 4570k für den Fall, dass Du übertakten willst, was mit dem passenden Board kein Problem und sogar von Intel "gewollt" ist. Als Board ohne Übertakten irgendeines um die 80€, die haben alles, was man so braucht. MIt Übertakten muss es nen Z87-Chipsatz haben, da "reicht" eines für 80-100€ auch aus, aber 120-150€ bietet Dir ein paar mehr Stellschrauben, die ohne großen Aufwand noch mehr Takt aus der CPU rauskitzeln. Noch mehr als 150€ lohnt sich aber nur für echte Freaks, die experimentieren wollen. 

Integrierte Grafik spielt keine Rolle. Falls die CPU das hat und das Board ebenfalls die passenden Anschlüsse bietet (muss dann halt selber auch DVI oder so haben), dann schadet es nix: FALLS mal die Grafikkarte defekt ist, kannst Du den PC dann halt trotzdem benutzen, oder Du kannst auch bei einem Problem mit dem PC die Karte ausbauen und schauen, ob das Problem trotzdem noch da ist => dann ist es die Karte halt offenbar NICHT schuld) - aber ich würde nicht den Kauf davon abhängig machen, ob die CPU intergierte Grafik hat oder nicht und ob das Board das unterstützt oder nicht. Allerdings haben die Sockel 1150-Boards glaub ich sowieso alle auch ne Unterstützung für integrierte Grafik, und die Haswell-CPUs der core i-Serie haben auch alle ne integrierte Grafik.


----------



## ImperialTW (11. September 2013)

Wow, also PcGames hat echt Glück so einen Community Officer wie dich zu haben, Herbboy!! 
Danke dass du dir soviel Mühe machst!
Nein also übertakten werde ich wohl kaum....... wenns für Rome2 reicht, bin ich erst mal glücklich 
Gut jetzt hab ich schon ne viel bessere Übersicht. Werd dann wohl eins von den Haswell i5 Teilen bestellen, mit passendem Board + Ram.
Nochmals dankeschön!!


----------



## ImperialTW (12. September 2013)

Ich hab jetz doch noch ne zusätzliche Frage, und zwar hab ich jetzt gelesen, dass ja bald neue Prozessoren von Intel erscheinen sollen.
Und zwar Ivy Bridge E und Haswell E, welche ja mit 8 und mehr Rechenkernen ausgestattet sein sollen.
Wann werden diese erscheien? Lohnt es sich eventuell noch n paar Monate drauf zu warten?? Denn diese benötigen dann ja auch einen anderen Sockel...... 
Und wie isses bei AMD? Werden die auch in naher Zukunft was Neues auf den Markt bringen??
Es ist nämlich nicht so, dass ich jetzt sofort nachrüsten muss....... nur wegen Rome2 will ich nichts überstürzen! 
Was mein ihr??

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2013)

Du kannst natürlich warten, aber die aktuellen CPUs sind bei Preis-Leistung absolut Top und auch für lange Zeit völlig ausreichend, und zwar auch dank der Konsolen, die ja eine nicht-aufrüstbare Hardware haben => so gut wie alle Games müssen aber im Kern auch auf Konsolen laufen, da darf die CPU-Anforderung also gar nicht so hoch sein.

Die "E"-Modelle sind eher für Server und Profianwendungen gedacht. Ivy Bridge E gibt es ja bereits, die sind für den Sockel 2011, aber der ist für normale User und Gamer absoluter Nonsense, da die CPUs viel teurer, aber kaum stärker in Games sind als die normalen i5-3570 oder i7-3770 oder i5-4670k usw. . Guckst Du hier: Ivy Bridge E: Core i7-4960X, i7-4930K und i7-4820 im Test da sind die Ivy Bridge E-Modelle i7-4960X, i7-4930K und i7-4820 getestet, und letzterer ist mit 290€ der BILLIGSTE, die anderen beiden kosten ab 500 bzw. 900 Euro.... In den Spielebenchmarks sind die zum Teil ca 10% schneller als ein i5-4670k, allerdings bei einer sehr geringen Auflösung, bei der die Grafikkarte nicht "bremst" - bei einer höheren Auflösung, wo auch die Grafikkarte mehr zu tun hat, dürfte der "Vorsprung" (ist an sich lachhaft: wenn man nur 30 FPS hat, hätte man halt vlt 34FPS, und wenn man sowieso schon 80 hat, hat man halt sogar 88-90) keiner ausfallen. Und nebenbei sind die Sockel 2011 Boards deutlich teurer: das günstigste kostet über 150€... 

Für Haswell-E wird das dann vermutlich auch so aussehen, aber selbst wenn CPU+Board-Kombinationen bei Preis-Leistung okay sein werden: noch besser als die aktuellen normalen Haswell ist an sich nicht vorstellbar. 

Von AMD weiß ich nix neues Vielversprechendes in absehbarer Zeit.



Du kannst natürlich abwarten, das "schlimmste", was passieren kann, wäre: du spielst jetzt noch ein paar Monate weiter mit "Handbremse", und die neuen CPUs entpuppen sich dann wie vermutet als "unsinnig" für Gamer, aber dafür sind die aktuellen Haswell bis dahin etwas günstiger geworden.


----------



## ImperialTW (13. September 2013)

Na dann, das klingt ja schon mal gut  .......... denn ein paar Jahre sollte die der neue Prozessor schon mithalten.
Dann steht der Aufrüstung wohl nichts mehr im Wege!!
Ich war da etwas skeptisch geworden, weil ich irgendwo gelesen hab, dass die neuen Haswell E Prozessoren mit bis zu 15 Rechenkernen ausgestattet sein sollen...... klar brigt das nur wenig, wenn die meisten Anwendungen nur 2 bis 4 Kerne unterstützen, aber es klingt halt schon krass, wenn du jetzt ne neue CPU Kaufst, welcht 4 Kerne hat, und n halbes Jahr später sind 8 - 15 Kerne schon fast standart


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2013)

Standard werden mehr als 4/8 (virtuelle) Kerne ganz sicher nicht so bald, weil die CPU wie die "E"-CPUs halt für spezielle Server-PCs sind, bei denen Firmen dann wiederum Software nutzten, die wirklich auf solche CPU-Features optimiert sind. Aber grad bei Games wird das noch sehr lange dauern, denn kein Hersteller der Welt könnte es sich leisten, User mit "nur" 4-Kern-CPUs zu verprellen und die Spiele so zu produzieren, dass sie erst ab 8 Kernen annehmbar laufen. D.h. auch mit aktullen core i5-CPUs wird es in den nächsten paar Jahren keine Probleme geben. WENN überhaupt, dann wird es vlt in 2-3 Jahren mal Spiele geben, die bei 8 Kernen halt "noch besser" laufen.

Ansonsten macht es Null Sinn, jetzt mind. 200-300€ mehr auszugaben, sondern da kommst Du in der Summe billiger weg, wenn Du erneut aufrüstest - selbst wenn es schon in 2-3 Jahren nötig sein wird.


----------



## ImperialTW (13. September 2013)

Ok, du hast mich überzeugt 
Nochmals danke für die tolle Beratung!!!!


----------



## ImperialTW (21. September 2013)

Hallo,
so, jetzt bin ich noch mal hier, um mal eure Meinung zu meiner Auswahl zu hören 
Wie gesagt, ich werde den Prozessor nicht übertakten....... nur zur Info 

1) Asrock H87 Pro4
http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/79849/ASRock+H87+Pro4%2C+Sockel+1150%2C+ATX.article

2) Intel i5-4570  (oder doch besser den i5-4670 für 20€ Aufpreis??)

3) 8GB DDR3 RAM. Also 2x 4GB, zum Beispiel:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/1600+Low+Voltage/48889/4GB+Corsair+XMS3+PC3-12800U+CL9.article
oder
http://www.hardwareversand.de/1600+Low+Voltage/40699/4GB+Corsair+Vengeance+DDR3+1600+MHz+CL9.article

So, das war's auch. Meine HD 6850 möchte ich beibehalten, denn die müsste eigentlich noch gut genug sein

Ach ja, ein neues Gehäuse würd ich auch bestellen. Mein aktuelles ist dermaßen knapp bemessen...... hätte gerne etwas mehr Platz für Kabel usw..... was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen? Welche Marke? Muss nix Besonderes sein......optisch schlicht, leise, ......

Danke


----------



## ImperialTW (23. September 2013)

Noch ne Frage: ich hab mir damals einen neuen CPU Kühler gekauft, und zwar dem Alpenföhn Groß-Clockner:
Alpenf
Passt dieser auch auf das neue Asrock H87 ??
Und muss ich noch mal Wärmeleitpaste draufmachen, wenn ich den Kühler "umsiedle"?

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2013)

Der Kühler müsste passen, es gibt da an sich nur ganz selten mal KOnflikte, und wenn, dann nur wegen "zu hohem" RAM. Da könnte das Vengeance daher MIT PECH zu hoch sein - das Vengeance ist aber passender, da es 1,5 Volt hat. Das andere hat 1,65V, das ist für die modernen Intel an sich zu viel. Dieser Vengeance LP wäre auch passend: http://www.hardwareversand.de/1600+...Profile+schwarz+PC3-12800U+CL9-9-9-24.article  der ist zudem flach.


Wegen der CPU: ist an sich egal, der 4670 ist halt ca so viel besser, wie sein Takt - das ist nicht viel, aber entspricht ca dem Preis. Je nach Spiel merkt man davon aber eh nix


----------

